# Dwarf Gourami pair for sale



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I noticed a pair of dwarf gourami for sale at Pets Unlimited 
1437 Terrell Mill Road, Marietta, GA (770) 952-1539.
Very rarely do you see a female Dwarf Gourami. Thus thought someone in Geogia would like to know about this find.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, I haven't seen any female dwarf gouramis since the color varieties were introduced years ago. I think that aquarists are missing something by not being able to observe the interaction between male and female dwarf gouramis.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

The color varieties are made from the commonly named "dwarf gourami" which usually have females in the mix at the LFS. The naturally colored males are just not as colorful as the bred forms so they look like a different species. That depends on how your store labels their fish, but more than likely this should be true. 

Hope that helps those who are looking.


----------

